# Daisy's footpath, and our Hawk!



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Last years trip to Daisy's home, just after our wedding in January, here is part of the route to her home.  (her nephew Wayne at the end of the path)

and an updated version of the hawk we found last week.












Thanks for looking!


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 27, 2005)

A bit dark at the front of the Hawk.

maybe you can fix it with the PS

AR


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah.  So *GREEN  *
The fifth "own" footpath!

Chris's, Andrea's, Mentos's, Daisy's and my footpath are up... where are the other members' footpaths????? (Now this was a good, brilliant, excellent exercise in genetive apostoph "'s"-s .... oops and a funny plural...).


----------



## Randog (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice shots, I like the hawk alot!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 27, 2005)

Corinna, I think Meysha is going to post hers too


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks everyone.. AR .. i tried to bring out the front of the hawk, but this is the best I could do.. I will post the original here, so you can see how bad it was..  when i opened it with PS, i turned down the Exposure Comp to bring the chest out of the blow out, but the trade off is a darker shadow., if you want to try it, please let me know, I can send you the raw file if you like.






Nikon D70
2005/09/23 23:45:30.9
Compressed RAW (12-bit)
Image Size: Large (3008 x 2000)
Lens: 70-300mm F/4-5.6 D
Focal Length: 220mm
Exposure Mode: Manual
Metering Mode: Spot
1/400 sec - F/6.3
Exposure Comp.: 0 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 200
Optimize Image: Vivid
White Balance: Direct sunlight
AF Mode: Manual
Flash Sync Mode: Not Attached
Auto Flash Comp: 0 EV
Color Mode: Mode IIIa (sRGB)
Tone Comp.: Auto
Hue Adjustment: 0°
Saturation: Normal
Sharpening: Auto
Image Comment:                                     
Long Exposure NR: Off


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice footpath Raymond!  Completely different from the other footpaths but just as green if not more so!


----------



## pursuer (Sep 28, 2005)

nice photos, the hawk looks great, nice capture.


----------



## MozzMann (Sep 28, 2005)

Ray and I got online with some great software to link our PC's and came up with this edit of that lovely hawk out hunting.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 28, 2005)

nice job Mozz!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Here is Randog's edit.. very cool...






and his edit cropped..






thanks Randog!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 29, 2005)

Daisy's footpath (not necessarily your hawk) must find its way into the Photo Themes, too, of course. Can't be missing there!!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 29, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Daisy's footpath (not necessarily your hawk) must find its way into the Photo Themes, too, of course. Can't be missing there!!!!



i didn't say "my hawk"  lol .. our, meaning everyones


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome shots. As always.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 29, 2005)

sweet green path to Daisy's home :mrgreen: nice!
love the hawk Raymond  love what mozzman did!
great shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Knopka (Sep 30, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, originals and edited ones!


----------

